# Quirinale: verso un Presidente donna. La Belloni?



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Come dichiarato da Conte e Salvini, le forze politiche stanno lavorando ad un Presidente della Repubblica donna. Il nome in pole al momento è quello di Elisabetta Belloni.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Conte e Salvini, le forze politiche stanno lavorando ad un Presidente della Repubblica donna. Il nome in pole al momento è quello di Elisabetta Belloni.


Rosi Bindi, Luxuria e la Segre sono le altre candidature, alla bisogna.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Propaganda mondialista dalla A alla Z. Magari tireranno fuori anche la candidatura di Vladimiro Guadagno Luxuria.

P.S. Comunque, tutti fantocci del Mostro.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Conte e Salvini, le forze politiche stanno lavorando ad un Presidente della Repubblica donna. Il nome in pole al momento è quello di Elisabetta Belloni.



A questo punto, se sarà donna, sarà la Belloni.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque Letta ha dato una versione differente da quella di Conte e Salvini. Il piddino mostrava un leggero pessimismo e non ha parlato chiaramente di presidente donna, mentre gli altri e due sì. Per me o non si sono accordati proprio e Salvini ha fatto, forse in accordo con Conte, il nome di Belloni a sorpresa davanti le telecamere. Oppure si sono accordati tutti e tre che doveva essere Salvini il primo ad annunciarlo e fare da "kingmaker". Evidentemente, in tal caso, hanno voluto dare questo biscottino al leghista per accontentarlo.


----------



## Viulento (28 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Sta cosa che deve essere donna per forza è davvero urtante. A sto punto voglio Vladimir luxuria, ha l'età per essere eletto?


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mha... La Belloni sicuramente moooolto meglio di Draghi,Casini o Mortadella..


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

e pensano di salvare la faccia in questo modo ?
quando si farà votare il popolo direttamente invece che fare i giochetti parlamentari sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Viulento (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e pensano di salvare la faccia in questo modo ?


ah, perche c'e' un modo?


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e pensano di salvare la faccia in questo modo ?



Se fosse la Belloni me la farei andare bene


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*La Russa al TG1 fa una leggera provocazione:*_* "La loro è la soluzione meno peggio".*_


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Anche Toti sembra contrario alla Belloni... Mi sa che bruceranno anche lei haha


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e pensano di salvare la faccia in questo modo ?
> quando si farà votare le persone direttamente invece che fare i giochetti parlamentari sarà troppo tardi


Più che altro cosa faranno fare a Draghi da aprile 2023? Sempre nel caso che ci facciano votare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1760



Che spavento


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se fosse la Belloni me la farei andare bene


è un tecnico per tutte le stagioni, che ha fatto carriera anche con chiamate del pd ai ministeri vedi gentiloni
il centro-destra sta perdendo l'occasione storica di un presidente di destra


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ma per voi passa? Va a finire che dopo i voti per Mattarella aumentano quelli per...Berlusconi .


----------



## ARKANA (28 Gennaio 2022)

Spero vivamente non sia la belloni, questa schifosa quando era segretaria generale del ministro degli esteri alla domanda se l'Egitto fosse un posto sicuro (riguardo alla storia di Giulio Regeni) rispose "dipende se si vanno a fare ricerche invasive" facendo intendere che se la fosse andate a cercare.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma per voi passa? Va a finire che dopo i voti per Mattarella aumentano quelli per...Berlusconi .



Se 5 Stelle, Lega e Pd sono davvero orientati così è ovvio che passa.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un tecnico per tutte le stagioni, che ha fatto carriera anche con chiamate del pd ai ministeri vedi gentiloni
> il centro-destra sta perdendo l'occasione storica di un presidente di destra


La prima votazione di oggi ti ha dimostrato che non c'era nessuna possibilità che il centrodestra eleggesse uno dei suoi, perché l'area "centrista" avrebbe boicottato chiunque.
Già non avevano un vantaggio netto nei numeri e per di più non erano neanche tutti nella stessa squadra.

Io, "destra" o "sinistra", continuo a invocare la calata di Attila o un asteroide su Roma.
Poi, che la crisi economica faccia il suo corso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Boldrini o Cirinnà


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boldrini o Cirinnà



Non scherziamo.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Intanto nello spoglio in corso valanga di voti per Mattarella


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Intanto nello spoglio in corso valanga di voti per Mattarella



Niente di nuovo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Gruber orgasmica annuncia la possibile elezione di una Presidente donna.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi annuncia il no alla Belloni.*


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Italia Viva non voterà domani la Belloni


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boldrini o Cirinnà


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi annuncia il no alla Belloni.*



Pare di giocare a battaglia navale.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi annuncia il no alla Belloni.*


Siamo cosi sicuri che il PD e i centristi la voteranno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero?



Sì, ma non bisogna mai porre limiti allo schifo.
Il PD prima delle elezioni aveva candidato Rosy Bindi


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mattarella oltre 300 voti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Siamo cosi sicuri che il PD e i centristi la voteranno?



Quel maialone di Toti lo hanno già intercettato fuori dal parlamento ed era furibondo.
Letta aveva detto che sarà una decisione lunga e faticosa.

Gli unici che hanno sbandierato entusiasmo a quattro venti sono Salvini e Conte. Questi due trattano da giorni, ieri si parlava di Frattini.

Salvini tenta una nuova spallata, ma stavolta in coppia con il ragazzo di Casalino.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non bisogna mai porre limiti allo schifo.
> Il PD prima delle elezioni aveva candidato Rosy Bindi


Mi hai fatto quasi strozzare maledetto


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quel maialone di Toti lo hanno già intercettato fuori dal parlamento ed era furibondo.
> Letta aveva detto che sarà una decisione lunga e faticosa.
> 
> Gli unici che hanno sbandierato entusiasmo a quattro venti sono Salvini e Conte. Questi due trattano da giorni, ieri si parlava di Frattini.
> ...


Un eventuale altra valanga di franchi tiratori sarebbe francamente letale per i nostri politici


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Conte e Salvini, le forze politiche stanno lavorando ad un Presidente della Repubblica donna. Il nome in pole al momento è quello di Elisabetta Belloni.


l'importante è che non sia la moratti.


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non bisogna mai porre limiti allo schifo.
> Il PD prima delle elezioni aveva candidato Rosy Bindi


Rosy Bindi = non binary.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Anche Forza Italia dice No a Elisabetta Belloni


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e pensano di salvare la faccia in questo modo ?
> quando si farà votare il popolo direttamente invece che fare i giochetti parlamentari sarà troppo tardi


Te spera che nel 2023 ci facciano votare il nuovo Governo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Anche Forza Italia dice No a Elisabetta Belloni



Di fatto Forza italia e Italia viva oggi si sono fuse.

Ma come mai Renzi è così contrario a gente dei servizi segreticome la belloni o personalità di affari internazionali come Frattini?
Secondo me teme le magagne che potrebbero saltare fuori, per esempio tutti i suoi affari con i vari sceicchi....


----------



## __king george__ (28 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me era meglio la Bell..ucci


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Conte e Salvini, le forze politiche stanno lavorando ad un Presidente della Repubblica donna. Il nome in pole al momento è quello di Elisabetta Belloni.


Salvini, che figura di m.... 
Politicamente finito dopo oggi


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà la fame, ma io du' colpi glieli darei.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Calenda si smarca da Renzi e Forza Italia: "Voteremmo Belloni con convinzione."*


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2022)

perchè non la Bellanova ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*PD: "Spinta trasversale per Mattarella. Se ne tenga conto."*


----------



## GP7 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Fanno tutti pena, dal primo all'ultimo. Non si può avere speranza per questa nazione.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Spinta trasversale per Mattarella. Se ne tenga conto."*


Inizierei ad avere dubbi per domani


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Domani boom di voti per Berlusconi, magari secondo dopo Mattarella o terzo. Segnate  .


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Domani boom di voti per Berlusconi, magari secondo dopo Mattarella o terzo. Segnate  .


terzo dopo Mattarella*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi infuriato come non mai davanti alle telecamere.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Grillo: "Benvenuta sig,ra italia, ti aspettavamo da tempo. Elisabetta Belloni."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo: "Benvenuta sig,ra italia, ti aspettavamo da tempo. Elisabetta Belloni."*



Ahia... se la appoggia questo folle criminale, bisogna porsi più di un interrogativo...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

presidente della repubblica cirino pomicino - elezioni - festa ad arcore con dosi a gogo di vaccino blu pfizer - si spera che cirino pomicino non declini invito - dulcis in fundo o cirino schiatta in caso contrario si merita di fare il presidente
scusate ma l alcool in compagnia fa brutti effetti


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo: "Benvenuta sig,ra italia, ti aspettavamo da tempo. Elisabetta Belloni."*



Ecco, a questo di colpi gliene darei soltanto uno, ma risolutivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Anche Mastella va in escandescenza per la candidatura della Belloni e litiga con Mentana.*


----------



## Giofa (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi annuncia il no alla Belloni.*


Io ho pensato subito a qualche connessione coi suoi rapporti con l'Arabia


----------



## Walker (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi infuriato come non mai davanti alle telecamere.*


Pinocchio infuriato non spaventerebbe neppure il coniglio di mia cugina.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Gennaio 2022)

Se avesse avuto l'età mi sarei giocato ogni avere sulla Ferragni.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2022)

La Belloni non mi fa impazzire, però se:
- lega e fdi rimangono uniti
- portiamo il m5s dalla nostra
- ci separiamo da fi e Toti
- spacchiamo il fronte pd-m5s-leu
- spacchiamo la maggioranza di governo
non mi sembra così male lo scenario..


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La Belloni non mi fa impazzire, però se:
> - lega e fdi rimangono uniti
> *- portiamo il m5s dalla nostra*
> - ci separiamo da fi e Toti
> ...


Io ci spero, Grillo è un pazzo, un corrotto e qui non ci piove. Però loro alla fine sono dei burattini che seguono chi sta sopra di loro e sono più manovrabili di Forza Italia che, al contrario, vorrebbe avere il comando. In ogni caso, la Belloni per me verrà bruciata e si tornerà punto e a capo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: Alt del PD che afferma "La maggioranza resti unita".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Forza Italia annuncia: "Da adesso le trattative le mandiamo avanti da soli senza la coalizione."*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Meloni indignata per i no a Belloni parla di "Misoginia italiana".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Forza Italia annuncia: "Da adesso le trattative le mandiamo avanti da soli senza la coalizione."*



5s + Lega + FDI + parte del PD è maggioranza e potrebbe farcela per la Belloni.

Forza Italia non vale più nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Di Maio attacca Conte e Grillo: “Trovo indecoroso che sia stato buttato in pasto al dibattito pubblico un alto profilo come quello di Elisabetta Belloni. Senza un accordo condiviso."*


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio attacca Conte e Grillo: “Trovo indecoroso che sia stato buttato in pasto al dibattito pubblico un alto profilo come quello di Elisabetta Belloni. Senza un accordo condiviso."*


5 stelle polveriera


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Gennaio 2022)

sembra ci sia asse conte+salvini+ meloni


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 5s + Lega + FDI + parte del PD è maggioranza e potrebbe farcela per la Belloni.
> 
> Forza Italia non vale più nulla.


Bisogna vedere la corrente di Di Maio


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio attacca Conte e Grillo: “Trovo indecoroso che sia stato buttato in pasto al dibattito pubblico un alto profilo come quello di Elisabetta Belloni. Senza un accordo condiviso."*


Ma Di Maio che d'improvviso vuole fare il leader del movimento? LOL. Non che Conte sia un genio, anzi, ma Di Maio è uno che in un paese normale starebbe a fare le pulizie come minimo.

Comunque rimango del parere che la Belloni non mi convince e non sono così ottimista sul fatto che venga eletta. Vediamo...


----------



## Giofa (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 5s + Lega + FDI + parte del PD è maggioranza e potrebbe farcela per la Belloni.
> 
> Forza Italia non vale più nulla.


Salta il governo così. A quel punto o si son dati la zappa sui piedi i 5 stelle o la Meloni entra nel governo correndo un rischio grande in vista delle elezioni


----------



## UDG (28 Gennaio 2022)

Solo perché non viene votata da Renzi e il Berlusca mi va bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Salta il governo così. A quel punto o si son dati la zappa sui piedi i 5 stelle o la Meloni entra nel governo correndo un rischio grande in vista delle elezioni



Credo che ormai salti in tutti i modi, è guerra tra tutti nella maggioranza di governo. Stasera ci sono stati cambi epocali nello scenario politico che influiranno anche nelle prossime elezioni.
E' un terremoto clamoroso.
Rottura nei giallorossi tra PD e Conte, rottura dentro i 5S, Forza italia fuori dal centrodestra.
Il governo a questo punto salterebbe anche in caso di Draghi, perché non si riusicrebbe più a ricomporre la maggioranza tantopiù con un nuovo premier da scegliere

L'unico che potrebbe salvare il governo (ma che di fatto poi sarebbe immobile e incapace di agire) forse è il Mattarella bis.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Salta il governo così. A quel punto o si son dati la zappa sui piedi i 5 stelle o la Meloni entra nel governo correndo un rischio grande in vista delle elezioni


Non salta nulla, domani si ritorna punto e a capo con Berlusconi che fa il boom  .


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio attacca Conte e Grillo: “Trovo indecoroso che sia stato buttato in pasto al dibattito pubblico un alto profilo come quello di Elisabetta Belloni. Senza un accordo condiviso."*


Certo che non mi sarei mai aspettato che Di Maio diventasse il politico con più sale in zucca del M5S.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Di Battista: "Vergognoso che Draghi punti al Colle. La Casellati dovrebbe dimettersi in un paese civile".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai salti in tutti i modi, è guerra tra tutti nella maggioranza di governo. Stasera ci sono stati cambi epocali nello scenario politico che influiranno anche nelle prossime elezioni.
> E' un terremoto clamoroso.
> *Rottura nei giallorossi tra PD e Conte*, rottura dentro i 5S, Forza italia fuori dal centrodestra.
> Il governo a questo punto salterebbe anche in caso di Draghi, perché non si riusicrebbe più a ricomporre la maggioranza tantopiù con un nuovo premier da scegliere
> ...



Dormite pure sonni tranquilli,il PD non allenterà mai l'abbraccio mortale attorno ai 5stelle.
Questi presunti strappi altro non sono che semplici scaramucce.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Battista: "Vergognoso che Draghi punti al Colle. La Casellati dovrebbe dimettersi in un paese civile".*


Se è per questo in un paese civile a Di Battista dovrebbe essere consentito di scrivere al massimo sui muri (di casa sua).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dormite pure sonni tranquilli,il PD non allenterà mai l'abbraccio mortale attorno ai 5stelle.
> Questi presunti strappi altro non sono che semplici scaramucce.



Dipende però, da buone bottane, quale sia il carro più vantaggioso per i 5S.
Forse hanno annusato che nelle prossime elezioni il PD non conterà così tanto e già si preparano per salire su un altro carro.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Che spettacolo comunque. Conte prima battezzato da Di Maio e da Salvini, poi fatto cadere da quest'ultimo e fatto risorgere da Renzi e dal PD, dopo che Di Maio disse neanche un mese prima "Mai col PD", poi Renzi lo ha fatto cadere e adesso Salvini ci ritorna a trattare come nulla fosse, assieme alla Meloni ed, intanto, Di Maio d'improvviso rinnega Conte. Branduardi ci potrebbe fare una canzone. Una roba indecorosa. La legislatura più imbarazzante di sempre, complice SOLO di giravolte e disastri sotto lo sguardo del presidente della repubblica più insignificante.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dipende però, da buone bottane, quale sia il carro più vantaggioso per i 5S.
> Forse hanno annusato che nelle prossime elezioni il PD non conterà così tanto e già si preparano per salire su un altro carro.


Posso dire una cosa controtendenza? Con la Belloni a vincere è proprio Giuseppe Conte. Per me viene bruciata, ma se riesce il miracolo, si prende il merito di aver portato il morente M5S in una posizione di forza, o quantomeno equilibrio, tra le due grandi coalizioni.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Battista: "Vergognoso che Draghi punti al Colle. La Casellati dovrebbe dimettersi in un paese civile".*



Ma si può sapere questo che vuole, ne sta facendo di tutte per ritornare in auge, 'sto parolaio piscialletto perdente. Ma levati di torno e schianta.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Il ministro della giustizia Orlando (PD): "Segnale forte del Parlamento su Mattarella".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Agenzia AGI: Berlusconi annuncia di scendere in campo per trattare autonamente il prossimo presidente.
Berlusconi non ha gradito l'alleanza Salvini-Conte.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Si potrà dir tutto di salvini e della meloni ma uno alla volta stanno facendo esplodere tutti i partiti e loro si dimostrano compatti togliendosi dai piedi speriamo una volta per tutte tutti quei centristi dello 0 virgola che sono la rovina dell italia


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se fosse la Belloni me la farei andare bene


Governo MONTI.
Sarebbe il giusto fantoccio con Draghi premier inossidabile ed intoccabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Elezioni sempre più allo sbando: nella sesta votazione qualcuno ha inserito una scheda in più ma Fico l'ha ritenuta valida.*


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elezioni sempre più allo sbando: nella sesta votazione qualcuno ha inserito una scheda in più ma Fico l'ha ritenuta valida.*



Ridicolo Manuel Fantoni


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio attacca Conte e Grillo: “Trovo indecoroso che sia stato buttato in pasto al dibattito pubblico un alto profilo come quello di Elisabetta Belloni. Senza un accordo condiviso."*


povera stellina, la maestrina che ti dava gli appunti di relazioni internazionali quando hai deciso di fare il ministro degli Esteri con il diploma dei Pomigliano boys.

questo si è trasformato come pochi, molto credibile che sia uno di quelli più forti su Draghi per lo status quo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il ministro della giustizia Orlando (PD):** "Segnale forte del Parlamento su Mattarella".*



Ero rimasto alla Cartabia alla Giustizia.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: Berlusconi annuncia di scendere in campo per trattare autonamente il prossimo presidente.
> Berlusconi non ha gradito l'alleanza Salvini-Conte.*


Silvio in versione "Mo ce ripigliamm' tutt' chell che è 'o nuost" 

scena al San Raffaele:

"Silvio, perchè ti togli la flebo ? I valori non sono ancora nella norma"

"Albi, cribbio, non posso sentire queste cose al tiggì. L'Italia è il paese che amo, devo scendere in campo"

"Io non firmo le tue dimissioni, Silvio"

"Devo ricordarti chi stacca gli assegni qui ? E tu Ronzulli chiama l'autista, non guardarmi solo con gli occhi a cuoricino"


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Anche l'ipotesi Belloni sembra in calo.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

prima pagina di domani del Fatto appena uscita in rassegna stampa:

"Speriamo sia femmina"

l'ultima volta che ho sentito questa frese in politica ad una nottata fu detta da Renzi e vinse Trump le elezioni  

ovviamente solo un caso che lo dicano ora con Casellati fuori eh, non c'entra nulla la sua vicinanza a Berlusconi...


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elezioni sempre più allo sbando: nella sesta votazione qualcuno ha inserito una scheda in più ma Fico l'ha ritenuta valida.*



E' più seria una classe di 14enni ripetenti drogati durante la ricreazione. Ma guardiamoci come siamo ridotti, Cristo Santo.

Facciamo senso. Che qualcuno ponga fine allo scempio e ci faccia scomparire per sempre da questo pianeta, per l'amor di Dio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prima pagina di domani del Fatto appena uscita in rassegna stampa:
> 
> "Speriamo sia femmina"
> 
> ...



Travaglio sta vivendo uno dei suoi frequenti cortocircuiti mentali. Deve supportare la candidata dell'avvocato ma è appoggiata da Salvini/Meloni e ostracizzata da Berlusconi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Riunione notturna tra Forza Italia e i centristi di Lupi e Toti, ormai tutti fuori dalla coalizione di centrodestra.
Domani mattina proveranno ad eleggere Casini assieme al PD, poi Mattarella il pomeriggio.*


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Riunione notturna tra Forza Italia e i centristi di Lupi e Toti, ormai tutti fuori dalla coalizione di centrodestra.
> Domani mattina proveranno ad eleggere Casini assieme al PD, poi Mattarella il pomeriggio.*


Torniamo al tripolarismo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Foglio: Ieri pomeriggio incontro tra Draghi a Salvini, dovuto a Giorgetti che aveva convinto il leader leghista a portare il premier al colle, per poi diventare ministro della salute.*


----------



## GP7 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Ieri pomeriggio incontro tra Draghi a Salvini, dovuto a Giorgetti che aveva convinto il leader leghista a portare il premier al colle, per poi diventare ministro della salute.*


Doppio incubo


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elezioni sempre più allo sbando: nella sesta votazione qualcuno ha inserito una scheda in più ma Fico l'ha ritenuta valida.*


Va beh ma stiamo parlando di Fico


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toti e i centristi hanno parlato apertamente di Casini


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 5s + Lega + FDI + parte del PD è maggioranza e potrebbe farcela per la Belloni.
> 
> Forza Italia non vale più nulla.


Forza Italia in parlamento ha gli stessi numeri del PD, 3 parlamentari in meno (131 contro 134). Che Letta faccia la voce grossa col 14% lo trovo irritante.
Lega e 5 stelle hanno circa il 45%


----------



## Giofa (29 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Toti e i centristi hanno parlato apertamente di Casini


Che però è in Parlamento col PD, degrado.
Intanto Pierferdinando sta facendo scouting in aula


----------



## Giek (29 Gennaio 2022)

Faranno il Mattarella bis


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elezioni sempre più allo sbando: nella sesta votazione qualcuno ha inserito una scheda in più ma Fico l'ha ritenuta valida.*


non era una scheda era una foglia


----------

